# Conditional Signatures...



## Frederik Magle

In a move to clean up the general appearance and focus of threads, I have applied so called "Conditional Signatures". What it means is that signatures will not be shown unless certain conditions are met:

• Signatures will only be shown if the post contains more than 50 words 
• Signatures will only be shown if the poster has a post count of at least 15 (this should discourage "signature-spammers" from signing up and make a post or two just to get a signature link).

The 50 word limit ensures that over-saturation of signatures on any given page will be avoided. Besides the cluttered and non-aesthetic visual appearance of a page filled with short posts each of them containing a perhaps large signature, it can also have a negative effect on the search engine rankings of such threads if the ratio of content and links irrelevant to the topic gets too high.

Regards,
Frederik


----------



## Kurkikohtaus

If I may make a suggestion to the member base, please notice Frederik Magle's and my own signature... we have set it to use small fonts. This adds to the "tidy" effect of a given thread, and I don't think one needs to worry about it being missed because it is small... the signatures are still in plain view.

If your signature has a link in it, consider this: a big signature is a big annoyance, and you may be turning people off just by its size. Sometimes less is more!


----------



## Frederik Magle

That is a very good suggestion, Kurkikohtaus! I fully agree.


----------

